# Heringsangeln mit Feederrute?



## McAllrounder97 (18. Februar 2013)

Moin Leute, 
ich will in den Osterferien zu meinen Großeltern nach Flensburg fahren, um dort im Hafen auf Hering gehen. Da ich Schüler bin und daher das <Geld nicht zum Fenster rausschmeißen kann wollte ich euch fragen, ob ich auch mit meiner Feederrute 60-120 gr. WG angeln kann, wenn ich vllt ein bis zwei haken vom Patternoster entferne.


----------



## derporto (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Heringsangeln mit Feederrute?*



McAllrounder97 schrieb:


> Moin Leute,
> ich will in den Osterferien zu meinen Großeltern nach Flensburg fahren, um dort im Hafen auf Hering gehen. Da ich Schüler bin und daher das <Geld nicht zum Fenster rausschmeißen kann wollte ich euch fragen, ob ich auch mit meiner Feederrute 60-120 gr. WG angeln kann, wenn ich vllt ein bis zwei haken vom Patternoster entferne.


 
Wieso solltest du Haken vom Paternoster entfernen müssen? Die Rute ist bei Weitem stark genug, auch ein vollbesetztes Paternosten auf die Kaimauer zu heben. Da solltest du dir keine Sorge machen. Ich persönlich fische mit einer recht leichten 3m-Spinnrute mit WG 20-40 gr. auf Hering. Ohne Probleme. 

Eine Feeder-Rute kann so verkehrt nicht sein, insbesondere durch die weiche Spitze, welche dem Paternoster schon ohne dein Zutun Leben einhaucht.

Petri


----------



## McAllrounder97 (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Heringsangeln mit Feederrute?*

Danke für die schnelle Antwort. 
Dachte vllt wegen der sehr feinen Spitze aber ok.


----------



## derporto (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Heringsangeln mit Feederrute?*



McAllrounder97 schrieb:


> Danke für die schnelle Antwort.
> Dachte vllt wegen der sehr feinen Spitze aber ok.


 
Feederruten haben in der Regel zwar eine feine Spitze, aber ein starkes Rückgrat. Das wird passen.

Viel Erfolg!

PS: Kommst du aus Evern bei Sehnde?Wenn ja: Hallo "Nachbar"


----------



## McAllrounder97 (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Heringsangeln mit Feederrute?*

Danke 
Nee aus Deutsch Evern bei Lüneburg


----------



## marcus7 (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: Heringsangeln mit Feederrute?*

Ich habe schon öfters mit einer Feeder Rute auf Heringe in der Schlei geangelt (bis 150gr WG). Kann dir also aus eigener Erfahrung sagen das dies super funktioniert.
Habe die Feeder nicht als "Notlösung" sondern mit Absicht genommen.

Deine Vorteile sind:

-Gute Wurfeigenschaften durch die hohe Länge
-Perfekte Bisserkennung
-wenig Ausschlitzer durch die feine Spitze

Nachteil:

-Etwas anstrengernder zu fischen auf die Dauer, wegen Gewicht und Länge

Viel Erfolg wünsche ich dir!

lg


----------



## McAllrounder97 (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Heringsangeln mit Feederrute?*

Cool, vielen Dank!


----------

